# Have you ever ordered prescription  medicine from Canada ?



## Toomuchstuff (May 1, 2017)

I'm taking the antidepressant Wellbutrin . While I was covered under my husbands insurance , they paid for most of it. Now that he's retired,we don't have prescription coverage. The Wellbutrin I need is $3,000 a month ! I'm taking the generic version now -- and it hardly works for me.  I need the name brand. I found an online pharmacy from Canada that sells it for about $300 a month ! What a huge difference ! I just don't know if I trust  getting something online . Do you have experience with mail order pharmacies from Canada ?


----------



## Wintermint (May 1, 2017)

I have no wish to rub it in but to us in the UK having to pay such huge amounts is truly shocking. I am over 60 and any drugs I need are free. Under 60 and you pay a fixed amount per prescription (about $10).

As I say I have no wish to rub it in and the reason for my post is to say that I have ordered drugs from two on-line pharmacies in the past (won't go into the reasons why, but nothing illegal!) with success. They were used having looked into a few and looking for recommendations on-line.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 1, 2017)

Thank you Wintermint ! ( I heard alot of wonderful  things about the UK .... free/low cost  medicine  is the icing on the cake for you ! )


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 1, 2017)

In the early 2000s hubby was prescribed VIOXX,for osteoarthritis in his knee.
They were something along the lines of 5.00 a pill,compared to .10 cents out of Canada Drugs.
We never had any problems ordering or receiving them.They were removed from the market due to cardiovascular problems they caused.
He wasn't able to take its "sister" drug,Celebrex, due to a sulfur allergy.
Sadly,he got a lot of relief from them.


----------



## Don M. (May 1, 2017)

You might want to check out some of the Online pharmacy discount and coupon sites.  Here is one my neighbor uses, and he has had good results.

https://www.goodrx.com/wellbutrin?f...tity=30&days_supply=&label_override=bupropion


----------



## Butterfly (May 2, 2017)

I know people who order from Canada all the time and no one has had any problems.  Canada, after all, isn't a third-world country and those are real pharmacies.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 3, 2017)

When I was working, purchasing meds in Canada was a huge thing, that being said, I live in Washington State.   It was so popular that there  we busses that would drive folks up there.   There was also an online version.   Sort of like folks living/wintering in the South and going to Mexico.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 3, 2017)

Yes.  The one RX I ordered was 1/4 what it would cost here in the US.


----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2017)

One of our Son-in-Laws parents spend 3 or 4 months on San Padre Island at the tip of Southern Texas.  Before they return, they go across the border into Mexico, and get several months of prescriptions at a fraction of the price, here.


----------

